# Questions...... new timeshare owner



## talkamotta (Feb 10, 2019)

I did it....I bought into Worldmark.  It was more points than I intended to buy but I think it will work out good.  I bought 41,000 annual points...18,000 from 2018, 41,000 for 2019 and anniversary of june.  The seller is paying transfer and closing costs and has paid all of 2019 mfs.  I asked if the transfer into my name was longer than June would he pay up until closing and they assured me they would.  It was listed on eBay at $7599 or best offer and I offered $5,000. 

We live in Utah and I've been reading about new guidelines.....I will trade into a resort and get 2 or 3 sometimes 4 units for my family, I do this at least every other year and sometimes more often.  If I put 2 of my kids on  the title with me will that make it much easier.  What are the advantages.  I'll still pay all costs, etc.  I've told them I hope they don't get an inheritance from me but lots of memories. They are all adult children.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 10, 2019)

You can only have two people on a worldmark account. Anyone other than those two people will require a guest certificate or fee. I think a 41k account should get 5 free per year.


----------



## geist1223 (Feb 10, 2019)

If you have not done it you might want to join www.wmowners.com. It is free and lots of good information. Be careful on the use of GC's. If you make a Reservation using a GC and you make any changes - change guest name, add a day, subtract a day, etc. you lose the original GC and get debited another GC. What we are doing with our kids is making the Reservation in our names and then about 35 days before Check-in we confirm the kids are going and change it over to their name. Alsomunused GC's do not carry over like unused HKC and Points. You do get 5 GC's per year.

You got a great deal.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 11, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> I did it....I bought into Worldmark.  It was more points than I intended to buy but I think it will work out good.  I bought 41,000 annual points...18,000 from 2018, 41,000 for 2019 and anniversary of june.  The seller is paying transfer and closing costs and has paid all of 2019 mfs.  I asked if the transfer into my name was longer than June would he pay up until closing and they assured me they would.  It was listed on eBay at $7599 or best offer and I offered $5,000.
> 
> We live in Utah and I've been reading about new guidelines.....I will trade into a resort and get 2 or 3 sometimes 4 units for my family, I do this at least every other year and sometimes more often.  If I put 2 of my kids on  the title with me will that make it much easier.  What are the advantages.  I'll still pay all costs, etc.  I've told them I hope they don't get an inheritance from me but lots of memories. They are all adult children.



That's a nice price. If you later find that to be too many credits, you can always sell off a portion of the credits. In addition to doing a one-time rental of any credits you cant use.


----------



## DaveNV (Feb 11, 2019)

Congrats on your purchase. If you need extra units, it’s a great way to go. I only have a 12K account, and it’s great for just the two of us. 41K gives you a lot of options.

Dave


----------



## K2Quick (Feb 12, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> I bought 41,000 annual points...It was listed on eBay at $7599 or best offer and I offered $5,000.


Hi neighbor (I'm just down the road in Draper).  That's a great deal. Congratulations.  Like somebody else mentioned, if it ends up being more credits than you want, you can always split the account and sell off what you don't need/want.  That's what I did. I found a great deal on ebay for a 35,000 account and split off 15,000 so I was left with a 20,000 account.  I sold the 15,000 points on ksl for close to what I paid for the 35,000 points so my 20,000 account ended up being nearly free.


----------

